# Eating expired yogurt



## village idiot (Feb 19, 2003)

I belong to a food coop and (accidentally)bought 2 cases of YoBaby yogurt. That's 48 cups!







We've been eating lots of yogurt lately. :LOL

It expires today or somewhere thereabouts. How long do you mamas think it will be good for? How long would you feed it to a 1 year old?

TIA


----------



## BusyMommy (Nov 20, 2001)

Couldn't you freeze it?

I know we eat yogurt after the exp. date.







And, it's sealed, ya know.

Don't have an answer here, but I think you're fine for a few days at least.

Do some baking w/it. I just made some awesome "Tuxedo" cookies last night w/yogurt. Or, any recipe that calls for sour cream. Check out Mollie Katzen's recipes. Made Broccoli Upside Down Cake Sunday w/yogurt.









have fun!


----------



## Wabi Sabi (Dec 24, 2002)

I had the same question with some Yo Baby yogurt just last month. I was given a couple of cases because it was close to the expiration date. I called Stoneyfield Farms (their "800" number should be on the packaging) and they told me not to worry. The date on the package is a sell-by date, not a use-by date. If properly stored it should be good for at least a couple of weeks after that date. The easiest way to tell? When you open up the yogurt, if it is bad it will have a little spot of mold growing on top. No mold means its fine. The customer service rep from Stoneyfield Farms even said that the mold wouldn't hurt you if you accidentally ate it, but that they don't reccomend it simply because it may adversely affect the taste.

Many brands put a customer service number on their products and its a great resource. Stoneyfield Farms even sent me coupons for free yogurt after calling them! Can't beat that!


----------



## tessamami (Mar 11, 2002)

Just kidding. ITA

There is a reason why humans make yogurt; it makes the milk last longer. :LOL


----------



## village idiot (Feb 19, 2003)

Thanks for all the replies mamas.

I froze some of the yogurt(can't believe I didnt' think of THAT one







: )

And I'm trying to eat up the rest.


----------

